# Huns range?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering could Huns expand there range in the state?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I'm just wondering, I haven't ever hunted them, and was wondering what habitat suites them and if they could be found in most places statewide some day.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If the area will sustain chuckers it will sustain huns.


----------



## Ghost rider (Oct 30, 2013)

The huns were masters of expansion, but I seriously don't think they stand much of a chance now.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe you could get Sharpies to expand their range too. I use to shoot limits of Huns quit often in Idaho years ago, now days I'm lucky to jump one or two coveys a day. Besides the mass exodus of CRP the last few years I'm not sure why there isn't as many. Seems to me their numbers declined before CRP did. Must be eagles and hawks. I guess you could still gets limits during the winter driving around shooting them off the roads, but thats gay.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

At least five attempts have been made to introduce Huns into at least six counties. From the DNR website ( http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search/Display.asp?FlNm=perdperd )
"In 1911, the Fish and Game Department brought 120 huns from Canada and released them in Cache, Salt Lake, Sevier, Tooele, Utah, Washington and Weber counties. More releases were made in 1917, 1923, 1925, 1938 and 1939. All of these attempts failed. Present populations of northern and western Utah probably resulted from established populations in Idaho and Nevada. It is an excellent game bird but the small area of suitable range limits its potential in Utah."


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> If the area will sustain chuckers it will sustain huns.


I don't think this is quite true. Hun's best habitat is that area along the edges of cultivate farm land. You never see Hun's up in the cliffy areas. Not too deserty. Hun's, like most upland game, are quite habitat specific and don't just adapt. We have had Hun's throughout Utah for many many years and I believe they for the most part have reached their capacities in those areas that have "Hun habitat". I think they are closer to Quail than Chukars in their choice of habitat and yet different than both.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are huns just behind cabelas / micron in Lehi.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have also seen them down on the Henry Mountains and the ones that I saw were not chuckers.


----------

